# What Grinder to get



## peter1982 (Jan 9, 2015)

After a lot of searching I'm thinking of going down the Fracino cherub for my espresso machine, What would be a good grinder to go with this? I'm looking around £250 and the same size as the cherub 40cm.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you considering new and or second hand?

Unsure of specify height details but off the top of my head...( these would all be second hand btw.... )

Mignon

Baratza Vario

Perhaps someone can measure the following with a lens hood hopper mod ( again all second hand )

Mini Mazzer Doser

Super Jolly Mazzer ( would potentially be pushing your budget )


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mignon is pretty small - comes in under 40cm but you will have to pay £20-£30 more for a new one. Come up on 'for sale' thread. Something like a used Super Jolly will come in at your budget. Dispensing with the hopper will bring the height down to your requirement.


----------



## whitecrow4 (Jan 12, 2015)

Just don't waste your start up money on a Krups, like I did. Might as well have burned 4 tenners . Amazon reviews said don't grind at finest, but I had to dial the grind half way round just to stop the dust clogging.....

---------------------------------

Get free demos for	ccna lab exam and mcts exam with cisco ccna pdf - pass-4sure guaranteed success. Our comptia security+ certification best quality prepares you well before appearing in the final exams.


----------



## peter1982 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the information if I was going to pick one of the grinders below which would be the best.

Rancilio Rocky

Mignon

Baratza Vario


----------



## LJH (Jan 10, 2015)

The mignon seems to be the most popular choice for espresso. The vario is more practical if you want to grind for both espresso and other methods, and it's programmable settings make it easier to dose.

I'm not sure which has the better grind consistency for espresso, but I'm sure someone here will.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Unfortunately ease of adjustment does not make the vario a good choice for brewed, the selling point of being easy to adjust falls apart unless it does a good job on both ends, which is does not (but nor does any other grinder, really)

When considering both grinders for espresso they are both very good for their price range, but the vario which is usually more expensive is not an upgrade over the mignon.

The mug on is also of a much sturdier build quality than the Vario, metal vs plastic.


----------

